# برامج هندسة كيميائية جاهزة للتحميــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــ ـــــــل



## المهندس علي ماجد (18 ديسمبر 2007)

هذا الموقع يحتوي العديد من البرامج الكيميائيه بعد فتحه ستجدها مرتبه حسب الحرف الاول للبرنامج من A الى Z كما تجد في اسفل البرنامج شرح مبسط عنه (يمكنك البحث فيه ربما تستفاد من برنامج اخر)
http://users.ugent.be/~tkuppens/chem.shtml

موقع ستجد فيه منتدى خاص بالكيم كاد حيث تستطيع تحميل البرنامج ودروس اخرى
http://www.eng-club.com/forum/viewforum.php?f=111

مع تحياتي لكم
كل عام وانتم بخير​


----------



## سيف كريم (20 ديسمبر 2007)

إن سبقتني بالتهنئة فذاك لكرمك وفضلك وإن سبقتك فذاك لحقك وقدرك لك كل الود والحب.. عيد مبارك وكل عام وأنتم بخير. : اللهم يا رحمن يا رحيم يا سميع يا عليم يا غفور يا كريم إني أسألك بعدد من سجد لك في حرمك المقدس من يوم خلقت الدنيا الى يوم القيامه أن تبارك في عمر قاري هذا الدعاء وترحم والديه وان تحفظ أسرته وأحبته وان تبارك عمله وتسعد قلبه وأن تفرج كربه وتيسر أمره وأن تغفر ذنبه وتطهر نفسه وان تبارك سائر ايامه وتوفقه لما تحبه وترضاه اللهم أمين<


----------



## المهندس 2627 (20 ديسمبر 2007)




----------



## عمار السودان (27 ديسمبر 2007)

شكرا لك يا باشمهندس على الموقع الراقي مثلك


----------



## plastic eng (28 ديسمبر 2007)

شكـــــــــــــــــــــــــــرا اخي على الاضافه القيمه


----------



## azizi_1 (29 ديسمبر 2007)

بارك الله بك


----------



## م/خالد (7 يناير 2008)

بارك الله فيك


----------



## mab01 (7 يناير 2008)

جزاك الله خير


----------



## عبود20 (9 يناير 2008)

جزاك الله خيرا يا اخي


----------



## بنت المالكي (10 يناير 2008)

يسلموووووو اخوي 

وما تقصر ...


----------



## المهندس البرنس (11 فبراير 2008)

مشكور اخوي ننتظر جديدك


----------



## الحفازات (14 فبراير 2008)

شكرا لك

وجزاك الله خيرا


----------



## رائد الزبيدي (16 فبراير 2008)

*السلام عليكم ورحمة اله وبركاته
جزاكم الله عنا الف خير وجعلها الله في ميزان حسناتكم*


----------



## سامي نادر (17 فبراير 2008)

*شكرا*

شكرا و الف شكر لكل من ساعدنا من قريب او من بعيد على اثراء معارفنا و بارك الله فيكم


----------



## كيمكو نت (19 فبراير 2008)

جزاك الله عنا كل خير


----------



## ارماجيدون (20 فبراير 2008)

شكررررررررررررررررررراً


----------



## ارماجيدون (20 فبراير 2008)

مششششششششششششششششكور جداً


----------



## نور الزمان (20 فبراير 2008)

بارك الله فيك أخي وجزاك خير الجزاء


----------



## ramzi etaher (24 فبراير 2008)

بارك الله فيك 
وجزاك الله عنا خيرا


----------



## محمد الكبيسي (22 سبتمبر 2008)

شكرا لك يا باشمهندس


----------



## معتز التجاني (23 سبتمبر 2008)

شكرا جزيلا على الموقع الجميل والف شكر صاحب الدعاء اعلاه على الدعاء الجميل ويارب ياحنان يامنان يازوالجلال والاكرام يامن قلت ازا دعاني عبدي فاني قريب اجيب دعوته ان تقبل دعاء صاحب الدعاء الباشمهندس سيف جعلك الله من من اعتقهم من النار في شهرنا العظيم


----------



## أبوالساره (24 سبتمبر 2008)

جزاك الله البف خير وشكر خاص لك من السودان


----------



## فلاد مير (25 سبتمبر 2008)

مشكور حبيبى على الموضوع والموقع الجميل


----------



## eng.wissam (22 يونيو 2009)

شكرررررررررررررررررا


----------



## اسلام البدوي (22 يونيو 2009)

مشكوووور أخى على هذا الموقع الرائع


----------



## fateh.kobe (23 يونيو 2009)

Thaaaaaaaannnnnnnnnnnnnks


----------



## وسام القصراوي (1 يوليو 2009)

شكرا كتييييييييييييير


----------



## العشعوشي (2 يوليو 2009)

مشكــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــور


----------



## سلمة الأكوع (5 يوليو 2009)

جزاك الله كل خير على هذه البرامج الرائعة , ونرجو من الله أن يمدك وأخوانك بالهمة لرفع شأن الأمة


----------

